# Suche günstigen CP für S7+libnodave



## Lars123 (22 Januar 2007)

Tach ich bin auf der suche nach einem günstigen CP um eine einigermassen schnelle Verbindung zu einer S7 mit Libnodave aufzubauen.


Evt hat ja noch jemand was rumliegen.


MfG


Lars


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2007)

habe hier noch 3 stück 343-1 lean
nagelneu und unbenutzt, aber glaub nur einer hat noch die ovp.

neupreis liste 620€ (netto)

Stückpreis 530€ - Wenn du ne Rechnung brauchst kommen noch 19% Mwst drauf.


----------



## Lars123 (23 Januar 2007)

Danke für das Angebot, ist mir aber ein bisschen viel Geld.

Ein CP 5611 müsste doch auch gehn oder?


MfG


Lars


----------



## thomass5 (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
was suchst du? Einen CP für Steuerung oder einen für Rechner?
ich habe hier noch einen für nen Rechner CP5611 mit ISA Steckplatz rumfliegen. ne MPI-Leitung dafür finde ich auch noch.
Thomas


----------



## Lars123 (23 Januar 2007)

Entweder oder..


Ein CP5611 müsst ja auch mit libnodave gehn.

Geht dein S7 Adapter noch? und was soll er kosten?


MfG


Lars


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Die CP5611 geht mt libnodave nur, wenn S7Online verwendet wird und dazu muß Step7 installiert sein!
Die günstigste Variante wird ein serieller MPI-Adapter sein, vieleicht hat noch jemand einen rumfliegen.


----------



## Lars123 (23 Januar 2007)

Also Step7 ist kein Problem....

Einen Seriellen Adapter habe ich gerade hier liegen, der ist aber ja mega lahm...


MfG

Lars


----------



## thomass5 (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

der CP geht noch und über den Preis werden wir uns bestimmt einig. 
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Januar 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was suchst du? Einen CP für Steuerung oder einen für Rechner?
> ich habe hier noch einen für nen Rechner CP5611 mit ISA Steckplatz rumfliegen. ne MPI-Leitung dafür finde ich auch noch.
> Thomas


Die CP5611 ist eine PCI-Karte. Wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine ISA-Karte handelt, kann es das Problem mit dem Speicher (ISA = max. 16MB) geben. Da die CP5411 memory mapped (wenn ein APSC2 drauf ist in der Regel der Bereich zwischen 15 und 16 MB) angesprochen wird, ist danach Schluß mit dem Speicher für Windows. Die alte MPI-Karte mit dem SPC2 hat dieses Problem soweit ich weiss nicht. Sie kann dafür aber nur Busgeschwindigkeiten bis 1,5 M.
Weiterhin besteht das Problem, dass immer weniger Rechner einen ISA-Steckplatz haben. Ich würde deshalb wirklich zu einer CP5611 raten, wenn es schon eine Steckkarte sein muss. Die Siemens-Treiber (s7onlinx) müssen dann aber zwingend für libnodave auf dem Rechner drauf sein. Ansonsten die Ethernet CPs von Siemens oder ein Produkt der NetLink-Familie. Der NetLink Pro wird auch direkt von libnodave unterstützt.


----------



## Zottel (24 Januar 2007)

Von der Benutzung der CPs 5511/5611 mit libnodave würde ich abraten, falls du nicht vorher die Anwendung gründlich mit demselben CP getestet hast.
Ein NetLink dürfte in einer 300er nicht langsamer sein als ein CP-343, da der Rückwandbus auch nur 187,5 kBaud macht.


----------



## maxi (24 Januar 2007)

Falls wer ein CP340 braucht.
Kann ich privat 25% unter Listen Nettopreis eines abtreten.


----------



## Lars123 (24 Januar 2007)

Tach,

ich such halt ne günstige einigermaßen schnelle Lösung.
Ein ISA wäre kein Problem hab da noch einen ein PC rumstehn.

Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten?


MfG


Lars


----------

